# Taylormade R9 & R9 Supertri Shaft Interchangeable ?



## luv2golf (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

Please help me with the following:

I have a R9 Supertri Driver (460CC) and a R9 Driver (420CC). The Supertri driver has a Regular Flex factory installed shaft and the R9 Driver has a Stiff Flex factory installed shaft. My question is whether it is OK to swap these shafts ? Will these causes any damage to either driver ?
I have tried this and see that I can easily do this. But I have not tried to hit either driver with the shaft swapped as I am not sure whether I will cause damage to either driver.

Thanks for your feedback.
Ray.


----------

